# Who Enjoys Epic Poetry?



## Sofos (Feb 17, 2011)

Who hear enjoys epic poetry? Such as these:

Dante Alighieri's "_The Inferno_"
John Milton's "_Paradise Lost_"
Homer's "_Odyssey_" & "_Iliad_"
"_Beowulf_"

I just finished Beowulf and loved it. Am starting The Inferno. Recently bought Paradise Lost. When I am finished with these I will read Odyssey and Iliad.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 17, 2011)

Iliad and Odyssey are both incredible, as are all three parts of Dante's Divine Comedy (Heaven, Hell and Purgatory).


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/139137-official-poetry-thread.html


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 17, 2011)

I have read Iliad and Beowulf, I am reading Tolkiens interpretation of the greater Lays of Sigurd and Gidrun also. (none for school ofcourse)


----------



## gdbjr21 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ive read Dante's "Divine Comedy" while in school, I tried to read Paridise lost but just didnt have the patience


----------



## AcousticMinja (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the Iliad and the Odyssey. By far my two favorites ever.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 20, 2011)

just to add to the list:
the epic of gilgamesh
shahanameh
Ovid's Metamorphoses


the epic of gilgamesh is really interesting as it predates modern religions, yet the stories it details are those talked about in religions that came a few thousand years after this was written. it even has some stuff about gilgamesh going to hell and back (dantes inferno) and foreshadows a few other rises and falls of other civilizations. interesting read.

and Ovid's Metamorphoses is brilliant as it talks about how the universe began, and it leads up to all the little creations found on earth, leading up to eventual death of the then-emperor, Julius Cesar. its really bizarre as it talks about how pigeons were made, or echoes were made. and at times, it may be racist as it talks about how black people were made (by apollos child screwing up, forcing apollos chariot to burn the earth, which caused humans to have chard skin, thus them being black), but it should be read from a human some 2000 years ago, and from the knowledge that was present at the time. so you see humans turning into trees, or other creatures. interesting read with a very dark and sinister humor behind some things which borderlines being 'cute'...hard to describe. its very flirtatious at times.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll add Cantar de Mio Cid to the list. It's the oldest surviving Spanish epic poem.


----------

